# Onkyo TX SR605 firmware update available



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Everyone, I just wanted everyone to know that if you have an Onkyo TX SR605 there is a firmware update available here You must have registered your 605 serial number with Onkyo before you can download the update.


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

This update is only needed if you have a issue decoding true-hd and dts-hd. A quick check using your serial number will let you know if you bought a earlier model that did not decode those formats. I won a 605 on fleabay ,so I just called and the tech checked my serial number an told me I was fine.


----------

